# Cat aggressive after eating



## Qt_cats (Jun 19, 2019)

every time I feed my cat, a few minutes later he becomes very aggressive and attacks me to the point where I have to hide in my bedroom so I won’t get mauled. I don’t know if it’s related to him eating and getting energy or the food he eats. I would really like to know if there is a way to stop this behavior.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder if what you are feeding him makes him feel ill. What's his diet?

Another question..do you leave him alone after he eats or are you trying to give him attention?


----------



## Qt_cats (Jun 19, 2019)

lorilu said:


> I wonder if what you are feeding him makes him feel ill. What's his diet?
> 
> Another question..do you leave him alone after he eats or are you trying to give him attention?


I feed him Whiskas. I've heard it's a trustworthy brand, so I doubt it's the problem. He was like this before I changed the brand to Whiskas too anyway.

After he eats I wait for him to finish and then try to coax him into playing or sitting together so he can burn some of the energy that might come afterwards, which I obviously haven't been successful in. He doesn't want to play though and when he goes into crazy mode it's very sudden. One moment he's walking through the flat and the next his eyes go completely black and he attacks.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Qt_cats said:


> when he goes into crazy mode it's very sudden. One moment he's walking through the flat and the next his eyes go completely black and he attacks.


How old is he?

Whiskas is not a very good diet. However he is telling you he wants to be left alone after he eats, so leave him alone. Pay attention to what he is telling you.

The natural cycle of a cat "in the wild" is hunt, eat, wash, sleep. So engage him in play (hunting) before he eats, not after.

I would recommend you start reading up on feline nutrition and brands accessible to you and improve his diet. Hopefully you are feeding only the wet food, not any dry at all. But even so, you may want to get him (slowly) onto better foods.

Learn to read the labels and make sure they are balanced, feed foods high in identified meat content, avoiding grains, sugars (including actual sugar and anything ending in "ose") or too many fruits and vegetables. Cats are strict obligate carnivores. They need food sourced from animal origin (meat and fat) and a lot of moisture.


----------



## Qt_cats (Jun 19, 2019)

lorilu said:


> How old is he?
> 
> Whiskas is not a very good diet. However he is telling you he wants to be left alone after he eats, so leave him alone. Pay attention to what he is telling you.
> 
> ...


He is a year and a month old.
I will look into the diet things you mentioned. Thank you for the information. I only switched him to Whiskas because people around me were adamant that it was the best and good quality and I didn't want to judge their knowledge, but maybe that was wrong on my part.
However about being left alone, I forgot to mention this but I the reason I try to get him to play with me after eating is because I do leave him alone after he eats and all he does is meow as if saying he wants attention. I don't want to sound like I'm attacking you, you're being very useful actually, but I realised that I had forgotten to mention this. I don't know if it's of any use but I thought I might as well throw it in here. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Qt_cats said:


> He is a year and a month old.
> I will look into the diet things you mentioned. Thank you for the information. I only switched him to Whiskas because people around me were adamant that it was the best and good quality and I didn't want to judge their knowledge, but maybe that was wrong on my part.
> However about being left alone, I forgot to mention this but I the reason I try to get him to play with me after eating is because I do leave him alone after he eats and all he does is meow as if saying he wants attention. I don't want to sound like I'm attacking you, you're being very useful actually, but I realised that I had forgotten to mention this. I don't know if it's of any use but I thought I might as well throw it in here. Thank you so much for your help


You're welcome and I am not taking offense at anything you say, so don't worry. I know you are here to learn all you can about taking care of your precious boy!

Is he neutered?

He may be meowing because he is happy and full, or because his tummy hurts, or because he likes the sound of his own voice. He may want your attention, but not want to play, he may just want to talk to you. There isn't any really way of knowing except to react in differnt ways and see what works for him.

The one thing you have learned is that he isn't asking to play right then!  That he attacks you when you try to engage is telling you that that is not what he wants..

Next time just talk back to him. Say things like Oh yeah? and Oh my goodness! and use his name a lot. If he responds well to that you can make the conversations more purposeful.

At his age he is still a kitten and the seemingly random attacks are most likely to be over stimulation. It is not uncommon for kittens and young cats especially to act that way, but it is more common in kittens who have left their mother and litter mates too young. Do you know how old he was when he was taken from them?

Also if you tell us things like what kind of Games you play with him and what toys you use, we might be able to help you play with him in ways to train him not to attack you any more.

Regarding the foods, if you are in the UK, we have a thread with a lot of good suggestions.

Have a look at this thread:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-just-the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/

As for diet in general Dr Pierson, an America vet specializes in feline nutrition and her website is here:
www.catinfo.org.

She is very wordy, so take it in small doses, read a little, go back for more. Even after all these years I still learn something when I visit this site. One thing Dr Pierson is adamant about is that the worst wet food is better for your cat than the "best" dry food, and that is because cats need the moisture in wet food, they cannot drink enough to make up the difference in a dry diet.

I will add one more thing as this is getting too long! If you can't or don't want to shop on line I would suggest you start a thread in the cat nutrition and health section asking for suggestions on grocery store foods that will be better for your cat than whiskas. I can't advise on brands because I am in the US (and I feed my cats a raw diet)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Qt_cats - good advice from lorilu. 

It is possible your cat meows at you after he's eaten because he is still hungry. Whiskas is not a great quality food - it contains too many carbs (in the form of added sugars) and is low in fats for a young adult cat (only 4 %).

If you offer him more food when he meows does he want it?


----------

